# Analogman AR20DL XL Delay



## Salokin (Nov 10, 2008)

I would like to know more about this analog delay modded by analog man.
Is it close to the Maxon AD-900 and AD-999?

Cheers


----------



## whammybar (May 7, 2008)

Wish I could help more but I've never heard the Maxon pedals 'live' only clips, but I have heard the Analogman pedal live and it is beautiful. Thick and a sweet decay to the sound. Not much help I know but that's all I got....


----------



## whammybar (May 7, 2008)

....................................................


----------



## whammybar (May 7, 2008)

....slow server....tripple post. Oddly the Edit/Delete Message only lets you edit NOT delete.... sorry


----------



## Salokin (Nov 10, 2008)

whammybar said:


> Wish I could help more but I've never heard the Maxon pedals 'live' only clips, but I have heard the Analogman pedal live and it is beautiful. Thick and a sweet decay to the sound. Not much help I know but that's all I got....


Hey Whammybay, finally, I decided to buy The Analogman AR20DL XL Delay, from "gforces",
and it' s a so very nice delay pedal!! It can overload like any analog delay that I' ve heard, and it can be either set for very subtle delay, or for imposent delay sounding, but it' s still always a pretty clean delay! It is Perfect for soloing...

..And the sound is warm and very natural, I' ll probably respond myself to the quetion because at the end of next week, I hope, I' ll received shipment from Alberta. I bought from "droptop88" a Maxon AD-900. I am maybe thinking about selling my DL4. I have a deluxe MM, a AR20DL, and waiting for a AD-900, so it' s a lot of delays. I also have a dd-5.
Good combination of delays.

The only thing is that the DL4 is a pretty good stomp box modeler and I still love the virtuality of this 4 switches effect box. It' s one of the best digital delay in the family of preseted delays pedal iMO, but some prefer the Boss dd20.

Anyway Whammybar, Thanks to have tried help me! what you mentionned on AR20DL delay is so true!!!


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

I've been using one that I bought from a forum member here while I'm waiting for my Echoczar. (shipping any day now) :banana:

It is a very good sounding pedal (I've tried them all just about, except the Empress). It has a certain zone that you have to stay in to make it sound good but it is very easy to dial in, unlike the Memory Lane and some of the other more exotic delay pedals. I never use really long delays so I don't know how well it works on that end. I haven't compared a lot of delay pedals side by side so I have to rely on memory (pun intended :smile but it is definitely in the top 10. 

Pete


----------

